# g5  quad 2,5 qui ne demarre plus



## tomadee (9 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un probleme de surchauffe sur mon g5 quad 2,5

je viens d'aquerrir mon quad ( livré debut decembre )

Après l'avoir laissé en veille, je l'ai réveillé, et l'ecran s'est figé ( plus de souris ) et les ventilo ce sont mis a tourné de manière tres bruyante ( genre seche cheuveux...)
je l'ai donc redemarré a l'ancienne ( en appuyant sur le bouton de demarrage pour l'eteindre puis rallumage )
et il ne demarre plus!!!
j'ai par contre 2 des DEL de la carte logique se sont allumé en rouge!!!!

( voyant DEL 2 OVERTEMP // Pas bon .... )

et voyant DEL 7 ( checkstop ) //pas bon non plus...

nous sommes dimanche je contacte le sav apple demain matin...

si d'autres personnes peuvent m'éclairer sur ce probleme?


Sachant que 
- le g5 etait connecté a un g4 500 en mode target ( via firewire )
- je n'eteint que très rarement mes becanes
- j'etais en train de telecharger sur limewire
- ma carte graphique est une 7800 gt
- ma ram est de la EEC ( 2X1 giga )
- j'ai un moniteur 23" apple et un 17" apple a l'ancienne sur la carte graphique


peut etre mon cas n'est pas isolé!!


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-01-09/#12143


----------



## Lain (9 Janvier 2006)

rien à signaler de mon coté.


----------



## wip (10 Janvier 2006)

Lain a dit:
			
		

> rien à signaler de mon coté.


Croises les doigts !!!  

wip


----------



## Lain (10 Janvier 2006)

bof,  je ne croise pas plus mes doigts que d'habitude,  ca fait 20 ans d'informatiques que j'ai ces bidules. (de l'oric 1 au heu quad, ca a un peu augmenté en ram)

ce ne sont que des machines.  il arrive parfois qu'il y ait des modèles défectueux (surtout depuis que les machines ont des prix que j'estime sous-évalué, trop tiré vers le bas,  et oui je vous autorise à me jeter des cailloux. je sais que je suis à contre-courant ).

donc, ca casse, parfois 1 heure après déballage, parfois 5 ans plus tard, parfois 20 ans, parfois 10s après la garantie. "c'est la vie" (oui même à plusieurs milliers d'euros la machine).   j'ai généralement été chanceux, sauf mon powerbook qui a le second slot de ram inutilisable (problème relativement fréquent de ma génération de powerbook), snirf.

j'espère donc que mon quad tiendra la route (de ce que j'ai pu fouiner dedans, tout semble en règle) et je lui prendrai applecare en temps et en heure.


je travaille tous les jours avec des machines. je suis donc fataliste.


----------



## wip (10 Janvier 2006)

Lain a dit:
			
		

> bof, je ne croise pas plus mes doigts que d'habitude, ca fait 20 ans d'informatiques que j'ai ces bidules. (de l'oric 1 au heu quad, ca a un peu augmenté en ram)
> 
> ce ne sont que des machines. il arrive parfois qu'il y ait des modèles défectueux (surtout depuis que les machines ont des prix que j'estime sous-évalué, trop tiré vers le bas, et oui je vous autorise à me jeter des cailloux. je sais que je suis à contre-courant ).
> 
> ...


Je suis fataliste aussi, mais je préfère quand même quand mes machines ne tombent pas en panne 
Je souhaite une excellente année 2006 à ton Quad, et surtout une excellente santée :love: 

wip


----------



## adima (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir si vous aviez résolu vos problèmes, et éventuellement dans le cas contraire si vous vouliez vous en séparer ?
Bien cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Je vous souhaite aussi une bonne année 2006.


----------



## adima (20 Décembre 2009)

Mais je vous en prie, il n'est jamais trop tôt ... :rateau:


----------

